# Painting fullface helmet?



## EricTheRed (Jan 12, 2004)

I was thinking of painting my Mad Max full face "don't shoot me orange" and if i get really crazy camo orange white and black. Or an MC Escher (sp?) look could be cool too. And if i get realy-really crazy i was thinking of doing the same thing to the chameleon. 

But first things first any recomendations on the helmet painting,prepping etc? what spraypaints to stay awayfrom (ie are there any that can desolve the out side of the helmet etc)?. Good ways to make sure i don't get paint all over the inside of the helmet. And what are some good ways of making the camo look?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

*check the construction*



EricTheRed said:


> I was thinking of painting my Mad Max full face "don't shoot me orange" and if i get really crazy camo orange white and black. Or an MC Escher (sp?) look could be cool too. And if i get realy-really crazy i was thinking of doing the same thing to the chameleon.
> 
> But first things first any recomendations on the helmet painting,prepping etc? what spraypaints to stay awayfrom (ie are there any that can desolve the out side of the helmet etc)?. Good ways to make sure i don't get paint all over the inside of the helmet. And what are some good ways of making the camo look?


You're pretty safe with fiberglas, but if it's polycarbonate you need to be careful. I believe hobby shops sell polycarbonate safe paint. I wonder if Troy Lee Designs might have some info on that on their website - that's how they got started was just doing custom helmet paint jobs. As far as making it last, clearcoat is my first thought, but once again you need to make sure it's not going to degrade the helmet at all.
I remember getting my first polycarbonate mx helmet. It wasn't real expensive, it was light and looked cool. What do you mean I can't put stickers on it??!


----------

